# 2016 Versa. Install key fob door locks question



## jeffskent (Sep 9, 2016)

Anyone have any ideas on the feasibility of after purchase installing at least one auto key fob for the :nerd:door lock? Were the solenoids installed in the car at the factory or are they easy to put in after purchase?

Any info would be appreciated.


----------

